# Army Painting Challenge - Entries February/March 2014



## humakt

OK I have made sure I counted the entries correctly (If you had 2 units this month you get 2 marked down in my tomb of the challenge) but I have only put your first entry int he below list of pictures.

ChaosRedCorsairLord 









GrimzagGorwazza 









iamtheeviltwin 









iraqiel 









Jacobite 









KjellThorngaard 









Mossy Toes 









Oldman78 









Ring Master "Honka" 









Septok


----------

